# Lions in London breaking in my new smoker.



## prestonk08 (Nov 1, 2015)

So I've got my smoker 7/8 finished and I can't resist.  Brought her home seasoned it and am gonna break er in today. 













image.jpeg



__ prestonk08
__ Nov 1, 2015





. Needs some wheels and a log rack still but good to go!   













image.jpeg



__ prestonk08
__ Nov 1, 2015





. First up on the smoker beef ribs. 













image.jpeg



__ prestonk08
__ Nov 1, 2015


----------



## seenred (Nov 1, 2015)

Lookin' good...will be following!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice looking smoker BTW!

Red


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice smoker!


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks awesome! Looking forward to seeing how it turns out!


----------



## prestonk08 (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks guys!  I have country style ribs as well. She'll be full today.  













image.jpeg



__ prestonk08
__ Nov 1, 2015





. One hour in for the bronto ribs.


----------



## smokeamotive (Nov 1, 2015)

My Chiefs are beating up your Lions. But it's still early! :biggrin:


----------



## prestonk08 (Nov 1, 2015)

When. Your a lions fan you don't get your hopes up.  A win is a plus.


----------



## smokeamotive (Nov 1, 2015)

The Chiefs aren't doing much better this year! :icon_redface:


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice smoker!  Those beef ribs look great!

Mike


----------



## prestonk08 (Nov 1, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ prestonk08
__ Nov 1, 2015





. Country style ribs ready to go.


----------



## b-one (Nov 1, 2015)

They look much better then the Lions! Anybody good in the draft this year?


----------



## prestonk08 (Nov 1, 2015)

Leonard Faurnette from LSU but he's not eligible for the draft.  They could use a running back.  Or just move to Toronto and put us Michiganders out of our misery.


----------



## prestonk08 (Nov 1, 2015)

Ok hour 4, if a full smoker is a happy smoker mine is in heaven today! 













image.jpeg



__ prestonk08
__ Nov 1, 2015





. Going real well, adjusted tuning plates and she's doing real nice.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 1, 2015)

Looking good so far


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 1, 2015)

Everything is looking good.  Great job on the smoker.

Gary


----------



## prestonk08 (Nov 1, 2015)

Thankyou!  Waiting for the rest of the folks and I'll have some after pics.  Smoker cruises at 250. What a difference thick metal makes.


----------



## prestonk08 (Nov 1, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ prestonk08
__ Nov 1, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ prestonk08
__ Nov 1, 2015





. All in all it went really well!!   Beef ribs were a little over done waiting on the rest of the company.  Country ribs were awesome though!  We also cooked some venison loin a venison roast, poppers and some fresh goose wrapped in bacon. What a way to break in a new smoker.  Oh and 8 chicken legs too.


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 1, 2015)

That was a very happy smoker!  Nice job!


----------



## seenred (Nov 2, 2015)

Very nice!  Looks like everything turned out delicious...that's a great way to break in the new rig...Nicely done!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## prestonk08 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks for the points!  Yesterday was a culmination of 2 years of thinking and planning and collecting materials.  And by the way for everyone who gave me advice building my smoker thankyou so very much.  It wouldn't have worked so well if it wasn't for all of your guys help so thank you very much.  It was a real fun day.  Thankyou.


----------



## wichita chief (Nov 7, 2015)

Very nice!! Now I'm hungry again..................


----------



## prestonk08 (Nov 7, 2015)

That's how it should be.    Very nice!


----------

